# smc 3200 or orion 3200?????



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

i was wondering are there any difference between the orion 3200 20c pack and the smc 3200 28c pack? is one better than the other? thanks!


----------



## casper60 (Feb 10, 2008)

Everything I've seen has the SMC pack faster than the Orion pack. I have both but haven't had the opportunity to run either.


----------



## Mars Rover 1 (Oct 7, 2008)

Smc is better.. I have had both and by far the smc is great.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

The Orion 3200 is a discontinued product, and thd SMC is New.

The numbers I hear thrown around put the ave. voltage on the Orion 3200 in the 7.2-7.3 range, and I'm hearing about 7.4-7.5 is closer to the SMC Voltage...which I would think would be expected with the proclaimed 40% larger "c" rating.

If your track is allowing SMC's, and you are a driver who can get 100% of the performance from your car...the SMC's will give you more performance...

If you are a mid pack running, you probably won't see a difference, and you may even be slower with the hotter pack.. (Sounds strange huh? But I've seen it)

I haven't figured out WHY guys (mid-pack guys) have run slower on a hotter pack, but I'm thinking it may be car control. I've seen guys with weaker packs have more car control and therefore the addage "Slow down, go fast" seemed to come into play. The only other explaination I could think of was maybe the hotter pack was hot enough to raise the RPM enough to screw up the gearing...and a right ratio's just hadn't been found for the hotter pack.


----------



## Hastings (Aug 9, 2002)

As far as the voltage goes for the Orions....all the ones we have used new the numbers looks like, 320 sec. with 7.08 new.....now if you heat them up and check the numbers from that the voltage number does go up. But by the time you get it taped in body on, and through tech the temp has gone down and the voltage is back down to the 7.08 number or so.

Now the SMC 3200 red carbon batt. new numbers we got were 330ish and 7.31. It is a big difference. So if your track allows SMC i would go with that one. And remember these motors run better with more voltage, so your gear will probably change.


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

to beat a dead horse....SMC the only lipo pack you need


----------



## RUBY (Jul 16, 2002)

Yes Kat, You do like beatin that horse!! LOL:wave:


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

it is a fine steed! he he


----------

